# hi i need help-its the baby pigeon UK



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

hi there is a pigeon nest outside my window and the mother hasn't been back for ages but the baby is still alive but it is starving so what should i do because i cant give it bread because that wouldnt be giving it all the nutriants it needs so i would be basically starving it if i did that. WHAT SHOULD I DOOOOO!!
by the way it is small it. hasn't opened its eyes yet. it hasnt got feathers on its wings yet it still has bald patches on it. i hope that helps you determine how old it is. 

please give me some ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

from amber

p.s you can answer me on

[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*UK Members?*

Hi Amber, how long have the parents been gone? Sometimes both parents leave the nest for a short time.

Could some of the UK members please step in on this?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'll ask questions here and also send an email to make contact. Thanks JGregg.

Right Amber, first off where abouts are you, in case you need to find some local help.

Can you say when you last saw a parent visit?

Have you been around all the time as the parents could be coming to feed when you're not there.

Can you tell me what the baby is doing to make you think it's starving?

Is the nest and baby in easy reach for you just on the off chance you need to step in with some help. Please don't disturb the nest at this stage.
Babies won't be able to eat bread so that's not an answer.

Thanks for looking out for it. Hold on doing anything until we try to establish if it is in need of help.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is after midnight in the UK now...I have e-mailed Amber to ask her to return to the forum, but have to crawl off to bed....

Cynthia


----------

